# Ridgid's Flex Shaft K9-204 & K9-102



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like Ridgid has been reading their forum post and took notes on what the guys came up with their home made flexshaft. It looks like they combined the ideas of the guy's versions and made their own.

What I can tell without having any proof is that in won't work in my area for small drain lines. For bigger lines without too many bend I'd say yes but to gain the maximum effectiveness it should be used in combination with a camera.


https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/flexshaft-machines#undefined


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting, but i think the biggest downside to having the drill setup in one hand is you only have one hand on the cable.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's not like a cable that spins. You push it in and when you feel an obstacle or bend you trigger the chain knockers.

But anyway flex shafts have been around a little while and many like them. Not useful for my application, I think.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I use the Picote Miller's

I spent the last year on several flex shaft things. I spent a fair amount of money trying to find cheaper alternatives. 

Finally I got the real ones and haven't looked back.

Ide like to see a 2.0 version of this. Im sure ridgid will be working on it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw it at the show....yup...getting both. Not because of quality....because really they're so new that I know of only 2 plumbers that have used them...lol and really their opinion may be a little biased. But the price point is amazing. That alone is worth it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

It appears that the flexshaft itself is supplied by clogsquad. I have spent thousands on their cables. I have specifically had to replace the 1/4 flex shaft cable 4 times in a very short period of time. 

I ended up replacing my 1/4 inch clog dog machine with the Picote Mini-Cleaner. Its a super flexy 5/16 machine. I use it for 1 1/4 - 3 inch lines. The comparison isnt even fair.


Like I said. I think the ridgid machine will be something cool; I was about to pre-order one until I saw who supplies thier flex cable


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Standard Drain said:


> It appears that the flexshaft itself is supplied by clogsquad. I have spent thousands on their cables. I have specifically had to replace the 1/4 flex shaft cable 4 times in a very short period of time.
> 
> I ended up replacing my 1/4 inch clog dog machine with the Picote Mini-Cleaner. Its a super flexy 5/16 machine. I use it for 1 1/4 - 3 inch lines. The comparison isnt even fair.
> 
> ...


What do you think of the corrugated casing on the mini cleaner?


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

It's very flexible for navigating tight bends. Because its a 1/3 cable it holds up a lot better than the 1/4 cable when its under stress at a high rpm.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have any news on the new models coming out this spring?


----------

